# Alla Kostromicheva - bares her tits @ Alexander McQueen Spring Summer 2012 Ready-To-Wear x 3



## Q (2 Dez. 2011)

wie Gaga  nur was hat das mit RTW zu tun 



 

 

 ​


----------



## beachkini (2 Dez. 2011)

wahrscheinlich nen typisches butterface und so gut gelöst


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2012)

sehr schöner Anblick


----------



## Maus68 (11 Aug. 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was das noch mit Mode zu tun hat ?
Schlimmer gehts nimmer !!!!


----------

